# Had a real bad day.....people really suck!



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Half asleep I hop in my car this morning to start it and notice some tools on the front seat......  

Go to put the key in and can't find where! Someone broke in the car and tried to steal it right out of the driveway. The ignition was broken off, but something must have scared them off in a hurry as they left their tools.

Hope you alll had a better day than me.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

blah i am so so sorry.... been robbed three times. I can feel the hate..


----------



## woodfish (Mar 27, 2007)

Dear Nightowl1350

I know and hate that feeling too.
Jeep Cherokee / Total amateurs! Twice (2x)!   

I really feel sorry for you!


P.S.

The rusty Mastercraft hammer and the pair of black leather gloves were originally stolen from MY truck.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. I had my rims stolen once. I was on my way to visit my Dad in the hospital and I walked around the corner to see my car sitting on 4 cement blocks in my driveway. 

At lease they left it on blocks and didn't just drop it right on the pavement!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crap are you serious Macfish? Wtf.. O_O


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Och, was it a nice car?
I own a 1998 camry Xle and I wish some body would steal mine. I always leave my door unlock most of the time. But nobody seems to want to steal it.
I crash up my car twice, so it's market price is actually higher than the actuall price.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Not a nice car....who would want a 1991 plymoth acclaim?

I think it cost more to fix it and the rental than the book value of the car.

It is back and safely in the garage at night for now. Switching cars around at 6:45 am isn't fun, but I think I will go that route for now. The other car is newer, but a standard....hope the car theif can't drive one.


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

That stinks, Nightowl.

The more people I meet, the more I like my fish  

Regards,

BSB


----------

